# Turkey Super lig 19-21 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 16, 2013)

Closes  1 X 2  
19 Apr 20:00 Galatasaray Istanbul - Elazigspor 1.30 5.50 11.00 +178  
20 Apr 17:00 Orduspor - Kasimpasa 2.62 3.25 2.85 +171  
20 Apr 20:00 Akhisar Bld Spor - Besiktas Istanbul 3.15 3.30 2.37 +171  
20 Apr 20:00 Kardemir Karabukspor - Mersin Idman Yurdu SK 1.77 3.60 5.00 +176  
21 Apr 14:30 Buyuksehyr Bld.spor - Gaziantepspor 2.27 3.30 3.35 +172  
21 Apr 17:00 Kayserispor - Sivasspor 1.97 3.35 4.20 +174  
21 Apr 20:00 Antalyaspor - Bursaspor 2.70 3.30 2.70 +169  
21 Apr 20:00 Genclerbirligi - Fenerbahce 4.05 3.35 2.02 +176


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 19, 2013)

Finally Galatasaray can fully focus on Turkey Super League as they were eliminated from the Champions League. They are not in Turkish Cup neither. 2012-2013 championship is the only thing left in their hand and they are 4 points advanced in the last 3 matches before the big derby which will be played in Sukrusaracoglu stadium against Fenerbahce. It is very important to win the following  3 matches as if the gap between Fenerbahce becomes less than 4 points then they will have very serious task as a victory or a draw on away to Fenerbahce is very difficult. Last weekend they recorded a win of 0-1 on away against Karabukspor. Sneijder is warming up every week and his goal was the only shot that hit the nets in the match. More important is that they match very good with Drogba as for some reason they understand each other very well. May be this is because they are extra high standard players of the team or some other reason which I do not grab currently. Bad news is that Sneijder is doubtful until match kick off time. An other good development for Galatasaray is that Gokhan Zan gave a lot of confident in defense line where Galatasaray suffered a lot this season. Despite many criticisms Gokhan Zan showed great performance both in Champions League and Turkey Super League in recent matches. Last weekend victory was also the 4th consecutive win in the league and this must have given a habit to win and even more confident. An other interesting stats is that Galatasaray conceded only 2 goals in these last 4 league matches. I can be convinced that Galatasaray improved their defense comparing to the first half of the season. An other bad news is that head coach Fatih Terim will not be at the bench as he is banned for 9 matches. This is a long story as he was suspended by both the referee and Football Federation etc. 
I can say Elazigspor won a very critical match last weekend at home against Istanbul BB. However I can not mention that they deserved 100% and thanks to their  goal keeper Ivesa they were lucky not to concede. I have no doubt that Yilmaz Vural contributed a lot to Elazigspor since he took over as the head coach. Now they are more comfortable but still have to take it very serious in the following matches. There are very important absents in Elazigspor and this is the biggest reason that I am posting this pick otherwise the odds were not worth to try. Forwarders Jervis (3 matches 1 goal) and Emir Kujovic (1 match) are injured. Important defenders Orhan Ak (21 matches), Sedat (22 matches 1 goal) and Adem (27 matches) are all injured.
Galatasaray are improving in their defense line. We have witnessed that they did not let Karabukspor to create almost no goal chances. Elazigspor are going to miss many important players and they are on away against Istanbul giant who have forwarders on top of their forms. This is a very important match for home team and the fans will push their team to play even more offensive and they are fully motivated. We can bet on Galatasaray AH -2


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Orduspor v Kasimpasa

Last weekend Orduspor lost on away to Trabzonspor 1-0 in a match which they hope to record a win and begin rising in the table. We noticed head coach Hector Cupe was not very excited and he didn’t even do any reaction after his team conceded. Then after the match in the midweek he left the club and we understood that he really didn’t care about the match as he had already put in his mind to resign. The only thing Orduspor did was long distance shots and they were very mean in organizing goal chances. This was also their 5th consecutive defeat. They also can not win on away for 20 matches. The new head coach of Orduspor is Cevat Guler and this will be his first match. Everyone knows that the new coach factor should be considered in soccer betting. For those who do not know Cevat Guler I want to mention a little bit. He is very experienced about Turkish football. 5 year ago when the head coach (Kalli Felkamp) of Galatasaray had to quit due to his health problems, Cevat Guler took over the team in the last 6 weeks and earned the championship of Turkey Super  League. That was the time when many football fans knew this man. I have no doubt that he will motivate the team. Defender Ferhat (15 matches) is suspended. Midfielder Muslum (8 matches 2 goals) is injured. Yigit Gokoglan and Ibrahim Kas were taken out of the squad however the new coach is Cevat Guler and there is a question mark for these players. (I heard he will not take them back)
Kasimpasa are not very happy as they are not performing very well in recent matches. Last weekend they lost at home to Akhisar Belediye 0-1. They are loosing for 2 weeks. There are critical absents in the squad. Midfielder Sarmov (16 matches) is suspended. Defender Yalcin (29 matches 1 goal) is suspended. Defender Elyasa (26 matches) is injured.
I do not trust Kasimpasa very much as they have important absents in their defense line. There is a new coach factor for Orduspor besides the city is well motivated to keep their team in Turkey Super League. In football we should understand that the team who need a victory the most have always an important chance. Odds are telling me to invest again. Bet on Orduspor.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Karabukspor v Mersin I Y

I would not post this pick and home team is favored as banker here. It is true that Karabukspor are at dangerous zone and they need points urgent. On the other hand we can say that Mersin IY are already demoted. I want to post this pick because I do not expect away team are just traveling to Karabuk and would play purposeless. For three weeks Mersin IY are playing good football but they can not earn any point. We can say that they do not have any chance to stay in Turkey Super League. But these are human beings, they have honor and they need to earn good money in their short football career. Besides Mersin IY do not consist of third class football players. Mersin IY are underestimated as the bookmakers think that they are not motivated. But these players will produce 100% of their energy and I will not give up betting on them until the end of season if they repeat the same football that they did in the last 3 weeks and bookmakers offer such high odds.
Suspensions and Injuries.
Karabukspor side: Defender Deumi (19 matches 1 goal) and midfielder Birol (22 matches) are suspended. Forward Shelton (10 matches 5 goals), midfielders Ishak (11 matches) and Selim (4 matches) are injured. 
Mersin IY side: Defender Serkan Yanik (25 matches) is suspended. Substitute goal keeper Bicik (11 matches), defenders Aydin (11 matches) and Boum (16 matches) are doubtful. Midfielder Culio (27 matches 6 goals), forwarders Nobre (27 matches 14 goals) and Mehmet Yildiz (6 matches) are also doubtful.


----------



## FoxSerkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Akhisar Belediye v Besiktas

Akhisar Belediye did a great job by collecting 9 points in the last 4 league matches. Now they have very serious chance in remaining at Turkey Super League. There is no important absent except Sani. It is a fact that Akhisar Belediye could not earn any point so far from any big Istanbul clubs this season.
Last weekend Besiktas managed to defeat Antalyaspor with the single goal of Olcay. This is an important match for them if they want to qualify to European Cups next season. According to head coach Samet Aybaba this is the most difficult match in the remaining fixture. It is a miracle for Besiktas to dream about Turkish championship. But collecting maximum points until the end of season will help them a lot to go for Europa League. Due to the injuries such players like Ugur Boral, Ibrahim Toraman, Almeida and Ismail Koybasi did not travel to city Manisa. There are 7 players with yellow cards at the edge of suspension:- Veli Kavlak, Oguzhan Ozyakup, Ersan Gulum, Fernandes, Necip Uysal, Holosko and Emre Ozkan.
I do not expect much more motivated Besiktas. Last weekend they hardly could win against Antalyaspor. Akhisar Belediye are fully motivated and focused on this match for the whole week. They will have a good fan support. Besides they have such a talent striker like Gekas. I love this man. I also do not trust the big shot Fernandes as he begun to be criticized due to his attitude in the team. He thinks he is private and for sure this is effecting the team. I will be on the side of odds and players who are going to fight with their hearth tonight. Bet on Akhisar Belediye AH 0


----------

